# Fish ID question



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Floating around the the bay this morning near shalimar I hooked and reeled in what looked exactly like a cobia except it was only about 12 inches long. Do the juveniles grow up in bays? Is there some other species that looks like that? I don't believe it was a Remora because it didn't have the suction deal on its head.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely was a cobia. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

MastaBlasta said:


> Floating around the the bay this morning near shalimar I hooked and reeled in what looked exactly like a cobia except it was only about 12 inches long. Do the juveniles grow up in bays? Is there some other species that looks like that? I don't believe it was a Remora because it didn't have the suction deal on its head.


ive caught cobia that size many times. They're dark brown and white at that size rather than flat brown like the adults.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

I can definitely confirm it was a cobia. Took my 18 month old to the Gulfarium this morning and they had a young cobia in an Aquarium that was a spitting image of it. I never realized they group up back in there. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)




----------

